# Moonraker



## Alfi99 (9. August 2003)

huhu,

habe mir bei S-tec bikes einen Bergwerk Moonraker Rahmen gezogen. Das verwunderliche für mich mich war das das Teil ohne Schriftzüge ausgeliefert wurde an mich. Ist das normal???? Kann man die Schriftzüge irgendwo beziehen?  Finde es sieht irgendwie ohne Schriftzüge ziemlich nackig aus, obwohl bei den Temperaturen halb so wild. Aber es wird ja auch irgendwann mal kälter.......lal......


----------



## Trailracer (10. August 2003)

Tja! Dumm gelaufen! Aber bei S-Tec soll man ja eh nix kaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (10. August 2003)

@Alfi99
Im 2002er Bergwerk-Katalog war der Moonraker schon in Carbon-Natur ohne Aufkleber abgebildet.

@Trailracer
Was hat ein Händler mit dem Dekor eines Herstellers zu tun?
Hast Du schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen  mit S-Tec?


----------

